# Casting????



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

Need help here guys. I keep seeing the term "casting" come up, and I have no idea what that is. I'm a flat worker, so maybe it's a turning thing; either that or I'm just ignorant. Hopefully not the latter, but it is a possibility certainly! Thanks in advance, Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Tony said:


> Need help here guys. I keep seeing the term "casting" come up, and I have no idea what that is. I'm a flat worker, so maybe it's a turning thing; either that or I'm just ignorant. Hopefully not the latter, but it is a possibility certainly! Thanks in advance, Tony



Usually it has to do with using a pressure pot and squeezing colored resin into voids in wood

Here is a lil ring bowl i made for my wife out of buckeye burl cast w blue resin

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Usually it has to do with using a pressure pot and squeezing colored resin into voids in wood
> 
> Here is a lil ring bowl i made for my wife out of buckeye burl cast w blue resin
> View attachment 60252



Do you fill the voids before you turn/work it? TA


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Tony said:


> Do you fill the voids before you turn/work it? TA




Usually yes . I did not do the casting . It can be used in flat work too like this buckeye jewelry box

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

That's really interesting, might have to try that. Thanks for the help TomTA


----------



## kris stratton (Sep 21, 2014)

this is a process that is done before the turning of the wood,usually for filling the natural voids of the wood to create a one of a kind item.the wood is placed in a mold and then resin is poured into the mold and then put in a pressure pot as tom mentioned.hope that helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention that the resin is clear and different colored dyes are used to achieve the color you want. The jewelry box was not done under pressure.


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> The jewelry box was not done under pressure



So did you just soak it in the resin? TA


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Tony said:


> So did you just soak it in the resin? TA



The block of wood is squared up and then taped ( a mold essentially)around the edges and one "top" or "bottom" side and then the colored resin is literally poured into the voids one side at a time and left to cure , then pour each subsequent side. Its time consuming and you run the risk of bubbles. With Wood under pressure in a pressure pot , the bubbles are usually crushed.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2014)

Tony - *Casting builds* - areas that are not there, like Tom's Jewelry box above.
*Stabilizing fills* - the cells and invisible cracks in wood with a resin that turns to plastic when heated.


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

That helps out a lot, thanks to everyone! TA


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's a cool video on casting. It's pretty much the same process with burl....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

